# Leather Wheel for Work Shop 2000



## Bonvivant1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Has anyone made a leather wheel for the Work Sharp 2000. The one that they sell is only for the Work Sharp 3000. I know the speed is higher on the Work Sharp 2000. I wonder if that is why the leather wheel attachment is only for the Work Sharp 3000.However, I have seen videos were people make leather wheels for slow grinders which run about the same speed as the Work Sharp 2000. I am just wondering what the potential risks/rewards might be. Thanks in advance!


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Check Amazon, they had all kinds of wheels for the 2000


----------



## gillis (Jun 15, 2017)

> Has anyone made a leather wheel for the Work Sharp 2000. The one that they sell is only for the Work Sharp 3000. I know the speed is higher on the Work Sharp 2000. I wonder if that is why the leather wheel attachment is only for the Work Sharp 3000.However, I have seen videos were people make leather wheels for slow grinders which run about the same speed as the Work Sharp 2000. I am just wondering what the potential risks/rewards might be. Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Bonvivant1


----------



## gillis (Jun 15, 2017)

I made mine (wheel) out of a 1/4 inch piece of basswood and glued a sized piece of leather onto the basswood. It works well with gouges but not with knives because the wheel only turns in one direction. Use the basswood wheel without the leather and you can hone both sides of the blade because of the close grain of the board. Obviously, you can put compound on the board as well as the leather. Hope this helps, Gillis


----------

